# Realtek RTL8139 ethernet card



## BendAR (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi,
there was a driver for OS X 10.1x for the Realtek RTL8139 ethernet card, but it isn't workin anymore under OS X 10.2.
Does anybody know if there's a driver for that card that's work under OS X 10.2?


----------



## 3mors (Dec 11, 2002)

I have a Realtek 8139A and the driver for 10.1.x works on 10.2.x for me.

What's your problem?


----------



## tk4two1 (Dec 11, 2002)

Try this...

http://macsense.com/driver/mac/fe551x1.0.sit

It is the realtek driver for the macsense FE551 card that uses the realtek 8139 chip.  Should work,  Good Luck.


----------



## BendAR (Jan 8, 2003)

ok, I tried everything and it won't work as I want it:

- the realtek drivers crash after a several time under the newest OS X.
- the macsense driver allowed me only 10 Mbit speed with a 100 mbit card!

So I'm again at the beginning: are there any working drivers for realtek 8139 100 mbit ethernet cards?
Under MacOS X 10.4 (in the good old times *g*) the drivers worked very well, but now...


----------



## 3mors (Jan 9, 2003)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?series=16&Software=True

There are drivers also for Jaguar.
They works greatly on my mac (10/100Mbit).


----------

